# 'Abend!



## Pezzle (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey... I'm new here, and I haven't done any martial arts since I was somewhere around the age of seven or eight years old (TKD, not exactly my favorite; my experience was not so great with it back in the day). Now I'm seventeen years old, going on eighteen, and after about a ten year hiatus I'm seeking out new places to study for when I go to college (Bucks County for 1 year and then transferring to Penn State University for Nuclear Engineering).

My main interest is in Bujinkan/Ninjutsu, and I've found a few places up in Pennsylvania that should be rather satisfactory. So if I sound green when I talk don't get too offended, just correct me . I love the martial arts, I just simply am not so experienced in practicing them.

I look forward to mingling and all that cal 

-Pezzle


----------



## Lisa (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome Pezzle!  Happy Posting!


----------



## CMack11 (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!  Good luck in your search.


Try the beginner's corner stickies--they are GREAT for somebody searching for a school.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17277

This one really helped me.


----------



## Pezzle (Apr 28, 2005)

Right now I'm looking at the Pennsylvania Bujinkan Dojo, near Allentown, PA with Ed Martin. Any comments on that?

I've also found training groups for my stays in New Jersey (very close, in Princeton!), which is most excellent. A lot better than my pickings in Kentucky, at present.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk, 'Abend.  Happy posting.


----------



## MJS (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## rmcpeek (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum Pezzle!!!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 28, 2005)

Pezzle said:
			
		

> Right now I'm looking at the Pennsylvania Bujinkan Dojo, near Allentown, PA with Ed Martin. Any comments on that?.


 Yeah.  I have a comment on that.

 Papa-san ROCKS.  I only get the chance to train with him durring some seminars, but I try not to miss him whenever he is here... if you can train with him, I envy you!


----------



## masherdong (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome and good luck in your quest for the MA that will suit you.


----------



## Satt (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk!!! I have heard nothing but good things about Ed Martin so I am sure you will love the training you recieve there in Penn. I am starting my Bujinkan training from one of his students starting in May so maybe we will get to meet one day a a seminar. Be blessed in your training.


----------



## Pezzle (Apr 29, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Yeah. I have a comment on that.
> 
> Papa-san ROCKS. I only get the chance to train with him durring some seminars, but I try not to miss him whenever he is here... if you can train with him, I envy you!


Wow, well that is most excellent indeed. 

http://www.yotsumedojo.com/Bujinkan%20Yotsume%20Dojo/index.html  This one is only fifty eight miles away from University Park as opposed to the 116 that the Pennsylvania Bujinkan Dojo holds.


----------



## still learning (Apr 30, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy your trainiing.....Aloha


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 3, 2005)

Welcome.....I guess "nukes" are much safer now than say, 2 decades ago?


----------



## Pezzle (May 3, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Welcome.....I guess "nukes" are much safer now than say, 2 decades ago?


Well if by 'nukes' you mean 'commercial nuclear reactors' then yes there have been a host of advancements in technology (obviously) since the 1970s and also new types of reactors that could revolutionize the market and industry. Such as the modular pebble bed reactor...

but I digress.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 3, 2005)

Pezzle said:
			
		

> Well if by 'nukes' you mean 'commercial nuclear reactors' then yes there have been a host of advancements in technology (obviously) since the 1970s and also new types of reactors that could revolutionize the market and industry. Such as the modular pebble bed reactor...
> 
> but I digress.


Yes, sorry to sound so vague-I meant the reactors and not the weapons.

Sorry to be on this topic, but do you feel that a country to be safe by having many more nuke power plants? What is the percetage ratio?

Reason I had asked, I had lived a few miles from one. And of course, with the un-informed, many concerns/fears surface.

Well-again- welcome to a nice forum


----------



## Pezzle (May 3, 2005)

Nuclear power, as with anything, must be treated with respect. The accidents of the past serve as gateways into re-evaluating the safety of those in the future. The industry got off to a bumpy start and was controlled by the lust for money and drug through the mud with cover ups of how safe the LMFBRs of old were (liquid metal cooled fast breeder reactors, an example of which was the Fermi plant near Detroit that went rather crazy many years ago).

You get a higher dosage of radiation on a flight from New York to Los Angeles than you do living near a nuclear power plant. It's very minute.

A country with nuclear power plants is quite safe in that respect. If you fear terrorist targeting of such, however, then there is, of course, a risk. I'm thinking that new plants will take this concern into consideration since the events of september 11 have made us re-evaluate our homeland security anyway... so it should be alright. 

What exactly are your fears about nuclear plants?


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 3, 2005)

Pezzle said:
			
		

> Nuclear power, as with anything, must be treated with respect. The accidents of the past serve as gateways into re-evaluating the safety of those in the future. The industry got off to a bumpy start and was controlled by the lust for money and drug through the mud with cover ups of how safe the LMFBRs of old were (liquid metal cooled fast breeder reactors, an example of which was the Fermi plant near Detroit that went rather crazy many years ago).
> 
> You get a higher dosage of radiation on a flight from New York to Los Angeles than you do living near a nuclear power plant. It's very minute.
> 
> ...


Yeah, there are many studies and vast improved technology and extreme safety measures. Of course OSHA and what any other board (for sure that there have to be other boards that are for regulated such a field).

Nah, I really hadn't a concerned about a terrorist attack. And, I have no fear of them. I was speaking of most of the common wealth or general public. See, I take almost a "Zen" approach to them. If I pass from a accident from the plant, it is just as well as driving my hot rod. Perhaps more of a chance with the hot rod. Well, when its "your time" yo go, it is just time. I savor each passing day, even more so being a dad.

One thing is for sure, our electric bill has dropped.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 6, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 6, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------

